# my small dog is pregnant, need as much info i can get!



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi all

im new to all this but need as much advise i can get!! my tiny chiweenie is pregnant, the more i read on the net the more i scare myself!! the dad is my other chiweenie, his bigger than her, we wasnt planning on letting them breed on this season as they are due new years eve!! but my niece let bob out in2 the garden when bow was out there! she is 2 weeks gone now, im soooo worried that she will have complications, im doing as much research as possible, gonna get a ultrasound but it says not till 45 days on the net! i no in the 1st 4 weeks she must have good nutrition, but she has always been a fussy eater, im giving her chicken, leaving crunch down which she picks at. she dont really like any treats! however she loves cheese but i no this aint good 4 them. also has anyone had 2 rush there pregnant dog 4 a c section? if so can you give me prices so i can get a idea just in case!! double bubble new year 2! :-(

any help would b much appreciated.

cheers sarah


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Firstly - whats a chiweenie?????

Secondly, if this mating wasnt planned why dont you take the bitch for the mis-mate jab????

Thirdly, if you really are going to go ahead, the best advice i can give without going into one and writing reems and reems of stuff, is to get on Amazon and buy 'The Book Of The Bitch'.


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

a chiweenie is a chihuahua cross dachshund. we was planning on letting her have a litter but not this season. a jab? i tried 2 google a termination but said i would have 2 have her spayed. so decided the deed was done so ill have 2 deal with it. the only reason i didnt want it this season was because when they are due, i no its gonna cost a bomb if any complications. im just hoping by doing as much research i can aviod this. i do want her to have the pups & cant wait but at the same time very scared!! the thought of something happening 2 her would kill me. 

i shall have a look for that book now, thank you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hello, well where do i start,....right, how old is your bitch and how big is she, and how big is dad,depending on that info, i think i would get her checked by the vet because if you go ahead with the pregnancy and she is small a c-section would probably be needed,prices vary, but on new years eve, im gona guess its going to be vary vary expensive,i know of someone who paid well over £1000 pounds for there chihuahua vet bills and ended up with one pup,that was on a normal week day,if shes small there could be lots of complications,my chihuahua bitch is just under 5 pound, i was very lucky she came from self whelping lines and she had a good birth,the breeder told me to wait until her 3rd or 4th season,she had 3 pups, but i had my vets number on hand and money in the bank just in case things didnt go to plan, then you have the worry of finding homes if you dont allready have people on your waiting list, _


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

sarah79 said:


> a chiweenie is a chihuahua cross dachshund. we was planning on letting her have a litter but not this season. a jab? i tried 2 google a termination but said i would have 2 have her spayed. so decided the deed was done so ill have 2 deal with it. the only reason i didnt want it this season was because when they are due, i no its gonna cost a bomb if any complications. im just hoping by doing as much research i can aviod this. i do want her to have the pups & cant wait but at the same time very scared!! the thought of something happening 2 her would kill me.
> 
> i shall have a look for that book now, thank you


Go for the mis-mate jab, please!!! Obv I cant tell you what ot do, nor can anyone else on here, but really, its the best thing to do rather than breed from a crossbreed you have never done before, without any health testing, I am guessing. Having the jab does not mean the bitch has to be spayed as well - that is a myth!!


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

she is 3.7kg he is 7kg. this was her third season and she is 22 months. she is 15 days gone so could she still have the jab? obviously its not the move i would want 2 make now, as kind of got my head round it and thought as long as i research, never leave her from day 59, take temp every 4 hrs and help with the birth that maybe it would b ok. im not doing it for the money and have money in the bank 2 just incase!! there are plenty of chiweenies out there believe it or not. and thought as there both chiweenies it should b ok. i am gonna take her 2 the vets as it says a ultrasound can tell the size, how many and if there are gonna be complications. if so u can have the pregnancy terminated then.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I would go for the mismate jab. Seeing as how the father is twice the size of the mother you could be putting your girls health at risk. You may be looking at expensive vet bills, surgery and poss even the loss of your girl or any babies. With such small dogs you really want to male to be significantly smaller for ensure the safety of the mum.
And Im saying that as the owner of a Chiweenie who would love to own another one.


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

i did say this to my partner. bob (the dad) is more chunky where bow has the daxi length but chi frame. looks like its a trip 2 the vets then. see what he says :-(. really have no idea what 2 do!!! every1 i speak 2 say something different. guess the vet will no best. i jus thought as i decided 2 let her go thru with it ill see if there was any tips on here people could give me.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

sarah79 said:


> i did say this to my partner. bob (the dad) is more chunky where bow has the daxi length but chi frame. looks like its a trip 2 the vets then. see what he says :-(. really have no idea what 2 do!!! every1 i speak 2 say something different. guess the vet will no best. i jus thought as i decided 2 let her go thru with it ill see if there was any tips on here people could give me.


If you do decide to go ahead and breed her in the future then you should maybe think about having mum and dad health tested? The only test advised for "chiweenie"s (never head that before!) is a simple DNA test for GPRA cord-1 .


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Unfortunately a lot of vets know very little when it comes to breeding and I have heard all sorts of weird and wonderful comments being made by them regarding it 
The fact is your boy is twice the size of your bitch, that is certainly not a mating I would ever consider and personally I would advise getting your boy castrated to avoid any future accidents. You are risking her life by going ahead with this pregnancy not just because of the size difference but all pregnancies carry a very real risk and I know of several bitches that have lost their lives during or just after whelping and those were breeds that do not generally have problems whelping unlike the chihuahua which I believe can have very difficult births. 
I have only had to have one c section done and it was quite a few years ago so prices have probably gone up a little by now. It was on a Sunday though and cost £780, there were just 3 puppies alive and only 1 made it through the first week. It was absolutely heartbreaking, I tried everything to help those babies pull through but they literally just slowly slipped away. 

You have to ask yourself, why you want your girl to have this litter ?? Can you afford the huge costs involved if something does go wrong ?? Do you have suitable, lifelong homes available for the babies ?? Is it really worth the risk ??
You could have the mismate injection done and if you are set on having a litter from your girl then use the next 6 months or so to find a suitable size stud who preferably is health tested and get your girls health tests done too.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Go to the vet. Have the bitch spayed.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Firstly - whats a chiweenie?????
> 
> Secondly, if this mating wasnt planned why dont you take the bitch for the mis-mate jab????
> 
> .


I echo what she sez! well then bits of it anyway!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sarah79 said:


> hi all
> 
> im new to all this but need as much advise i can get!! my tiny chiweenie is pregnant, the more i read on the net the more i scare myself!! the dad is my other chiweenie, his bigger than her, we wasnt planning on letting them breed on this season as they are due new years eve!! but my niece let bob out in2 the garden when bow was out there! she is 2 weeks gone now, im soooo worried that she will have complications, im doing as much research as possible, gonna get a ultrasound but it says not till 45 days on the net! i no in the 1st 4 weeks she must have good nutrition, but she has always been a fussy eater, im giving her chicken, leaving crunch down which she picks at. she dont really like any treats! however she loves cheese but i no this aint good 4 them.
> 
> ...


i had to rush one of mine to the vet for a emergency c section,and you know what, due to complications i never got to bring her home again so the price of the c section was the very last of my worries please think twice on this if i read right the dog is nearly twice her size and that is just asking for trouble


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you all for your answers, it is a shame they are both so beautiful & would have gorgeous puppies. i was worried in the male being to big but as i said others ive spoken 2 have said it will be fine. i would never want to lose my bitch so its not worth the risk. just hope its not 2 late for the jab now!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you will be fine to get her the jab now , she is only 2 weeks gone


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

sarah79 said:


> thank you all for your answers, it is a shame they are both so beautiful & would have gorgeous puppies. i was worried in the male being to big but as i said others ive spoken 2 have said it will be fine. i would never want to lose my bitch so its not worth the risk. just hope its not 2 late for the jab now!


it`s not too late , take her for the jab , safe dog , result happiness!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Can only agree with every one else

Please keep us updated 

Maureen


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the puppies are highly likely to be to big for your bitch to whelp, so im so relieved to see youre going to do the responsible thing and take her for the mismate


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully someone will be able to confirm, but I'm sure chis need to have a pelvic examination to ensure they are large enough to give birth and as such can have problems, so would hate to think what would happen if the sire is twice the size as the dam.

Please get the mismate and then get her spayed.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please read this. Just another example of what can go wrong to even the most experienced breeder. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/187879-here-we-go-again.html


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Please get the jab asap - the likely hood of problems is very high and the risk to your bitches life too, or get an emergency spey! 

Why someone would want to cross a daschund and a chi in the first place is beyond belief - I've just googled them - tiny legs with big long bodies - how cruel is that?!! The arthritis and joint problems must be awful as well as slipped discs!! I would not reccomend breeding from these two dogs on that basis alone as they will have come from irresponsible back yard breeders who will have used poor quality un-health tested parents to jump on the funky named cross bred wagon to make money and no other reason, so breeding from them would be just plain irresponsible!!! You have no idea what health problems the potential pups would inherit, not to mention the legal side of things if future owners come back at you for a dog that is a walking vet bill!! 
Please get both your dogs neutered and enjoy them as family pets!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sarah79 said:


> thank you all for your answers, *it is a shame they are both so beautiful & would have gorgeous puppies*. i was worried in the male being to big but as i said others ive spoken 2 have said it will be fine. i would never want to lose my bitch so its not worth the risk. just hope its not 2 late for the jab now!


I wonder just how many people say exactly that. Their sole reason for breeding is that they would have gorgeous puppies. But what about those puppies? What is going to happen to them when you cannot find homes for them?

You should get the jab, get her spayed and get him neutered. Your money would be better spent that way.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

In fairness, - if the last few posters have read all the intervening posts, the OP is most definitely leaning towards mismate - all credit to them - repeating it over and over is old news.

OP - hope everything is OK - it would probably be a good idea to get your boy neutered at the same time to avoid future accidents.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Your little girl is lucky she has such a caring mummy as many have come on here and ignored advice prefering to play Russian roulette with their dogs life.  I would have her spayed and if you truly hanker for the patter of tiny paws see if there are any chiweenie pups in rescue. Being puppy broody is quite understandable but you don't have to breed to get one.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh dear what a sad situation for you, much as it is probably going to hurt like hell I do think you're making the right decision in leaning toward a mismate.Sadly IMO there has been a huge increase in new breed dogs this past few years and breeders really won't know what long term difficulties they'll have simply because they are new crosses in many cases bred because people think they'd make a cute mix . Years ago a cross breed was a cross breed but now there's names for them all and as a result people are breeding them thinking it's perfectly ok. I know research and extensive testing has been done on a few of these new breeds but sadly not all of them. I'm not saying that's the case here but in many it is....Penny is a Cavachon, which i always joke is a posh name with a big price tag for a cross breed and when I got her a woman sat waiting in the vets with the same dog but a younger male said ooh wouldn't it be nice to breed they'd make really cute babies....well I offended her although not intentionally...I'd got Penny as an unwanted dog ,didn't pay a penny for her and I love her to bits and money available or not there is not enough money in the world to make me breed from her as money wouldn't bring her back if anything happened to her which is why she is booked in to be spayed in january, how do these breeders who invent these new breed dogs know what affects mixing the genes is going to have long term, how can they assure new owners like the op that there'll be no health problems , do they even know themselves? Then you get owners just like in this case worrying themselves sick and not knowing what to do when they realise the implications 
I personally think that some of these new breeds popping up are a very easy way of justifying the irresponsible breeding of dogs.It's almost like they think...oh crap I've let my dog get pregnant but if i give it a new name people will think it's ok 
I am talking about breeders of some of these dogs not the op,
I hope you can reach a decision over your girl that's in her best interest, and whatever it is good luck


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

AlexArt said:


> Why someone would want to cross a daschund and a chi in the first place is beyond belief - I've just googled them - tiny legs with big long bodies - how cruel is that?!! The arthritis and joint problems must be awful as well as slipped discs!! I would not reccomend breeding from these two dogs on that basis alone as they will have come from irresponsible back yard breeders who will have used poor quality un-health tested parents to jump on the funky named cross bred wagon to make money and no other reason, so breeding from them would be just plain irresponsible!!! You have no idea what health problems the potential pups would inherit, not to mention the legal side of things if future owners come back at you for a dog that is a walking vet bill!!
> Please get both your dogs neutered and enjoy them as family pets!


They are actually pretty healthy dogs and the shorter back makes them less prone to disc injury. Also a massively popular cross in the States, probably as popular as Cockapoo's anyway.
I would say if the OP did want to breed then she needs to do alot more research and ensure health testing is done, also use a stud that is much smaller then the bitch. Although TBH I think you would have trouble finding one..


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

AlexArt said:


> Please get the jab asap - the likely hood of problems is very high and the risk to your bitches life too, or get an emergency spey!
> 
> Why someone would want to cross a daschund and a chi in the first place is beyond belief - I've just googled them - tiny legs with big long bodies - how cruel is that?!! The arthritis and joint problems must be awful as well as slipped discs!! I would not reccomend breeding from these two dogs on that basis alone as they will have come from irresponsible back yard breeders who will have used poor quality un-health tested parents to jump on the funky named cross bred wagon to make money and no other reason, so breeding from them would be just plain irresponsible!!! You have no idea what health problems the potential pups would inherit, not to mention the legal side of things if future owners come back at you for a dog that is a walking vet bill!!
> Please get both your dogs neutered and enjoy them as family pets!


maybe you should read the whole thread instead of jumping in. i ask for advice, not narrow minded peoples opinions!! maybe you should google a dachshund, because guess what... they have short legs and long bodies!!! as for the pups she would of had, i had a long list of people who wanted them as they have seen mine and seen just how HEALTHY & good natured they are..... maybe u should take a look outside your little box that you live in.


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

she is booked in friday people so hopefully all will be well, however i have googled the mismate injection and it also seems to have some bad sides to it! so may just opt for c section now and have her puppies aborted & spayed. see what the vet thinks is the better option.


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I wonder just how many people say exactly that. Their sole reason for breeding is that they would have gorgeous puppies. But what about those puppies? What is going to happen to them when you cannot find homes for them?
> 
> You should get the jab, get her spayed and get him neutered. Your money would be better spent that way.


i would never have let her have puppies if i never had homes for them! i had a long list of people who wanted one, as they see my 2 HEALTHYYYYY & good natured dogs!! i could never let a dog of mine go 2 some1 i didnt no!! this is why im not a breeder & in it for money!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sarah, for what it's worth, I think you're making the right decision, but that doesn't make it any easier. I wish your girl all the best coming through whichever procedure you decide to opt for. 

I hope you don't mind me explaining a little more about the reason why the cross isn't possibly such a good idea, as opposed to the dachshund, which is in fact originally a working bred dog, used to hunt underground. Another name is the Teckel, and the working bred variety, although long, do seem to be a bit more robust, the smaller show bred types I've come across do seem to be more prone to back injuries. Mix into that the unknown conformation issues you may bring in with a chihuahua, and you have no idea what issues you may be breeding into the pups, which is one reason it simply isn't fair to experiment like this in a way, I hope that makes sense? 

I haven't bred one litter yet, I've been planning for the last five years, and had no idea initially how much conformation played as a role in a dogs' health. I wish you all the luck in the future with your research, and with your dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sarah79 said:


> i would never have let her have puppies if i never had homes for them! i had a long list of people who wanted one, as they see my 2 HEALTHYYYYY & good natured dogs!! i could never let a dog of mine go 2 some1 i didnt no!! this is why im not a breeder & in it for money!!


Sarah, I apologise if I came across as nagging or judgemental. It certainly was meant that way. But so many people do breed their dog because they will have gorgeous puppies, with no plan whatsoever as to what is going to happen to them. You did not say you had homes waiting, and it is also a fact that many people say they want a puppy when they hear a bitch is pregnant, then find some excuse when it comes to it. Even top breeders with long waiting lists find those waiting lists disappearing when the puppies are born, either they have gone elsewhere, or can't afford it, or put their name down on a whim.

I know sweet FA about breeding, but I have read enough to know it is a big risk to the bitch, especially in a very small dog. You are doing the right thing by getting things sorted now, sad as it may be.

I wish you luck with it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

sarah79 said:


> she is booked in friday people so hopefully all will be well, however i have googled the mismate injection and it also seems to have some bad sides to it! so may just opt for c section now and have her puppies aborted & spayed. see what the vet thinks is the better option.


Im glad you are getting her spayed, it really is the best option for her I think.
I can understand the appeal of breeding though as Chiweenies are gorgeous little dogs!! My Hannah is def my heart dog and the cross is perfect for me, even though she is a stubborn, nose to the ground hound at times!!LOL
Bred responsibly they are very robust healthy little dogs who live into their teens. Id love another one one day.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

It's nice to see someone who cares more about the bitch than their own personal gain. :thumbup: Top marks, Sarah! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## sarah79 (Nov 15, 2011)

well the vet said she should be fine 2 carry the pups as he treats the dog 2 but ive opted 4 the injection so she is having the 1st monday, then tuesday for the second. rather b safe than sorry. thank you for all your imformation. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

It's sl refreshing to read a thread where the OP takes advice and acts on it appropriately.

I am slightly perplexed by your vet though. If you 3.7kg bitch had 2 pups by a 7kg male who one would assume comes from larger dogs (remember chis bred to standard are between 2-6lb) the pups would be huge and no doubt cause a pelvic obstruction and an emergency c section would be needed. I can't believe your vet thinks she could cope  the added strain on her joints from big pups would be awful and very likely cause knee and hip issues. 

I want to say again though that it's fab that you have your girls best interest at heart!!


----------

